# mp3 files



## 11alan111 (Dec 29, 2011)

i hope i put this in the correct section,i have a few albums that are downloaded as mp3 files however my car stereo does not play mp3 so how do i convert them ,please be gentle as im not very computer literate


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Am I right in thinking that you mean you want them onto a CD to play in your car?

Very straight forward if that's what it is. Do you have any software that you prefer or are currently using? iTunes, Windows Media Player, etc?

Here's iTunes instructions that might help you get started. http://support.apple.com/kb/PH12348?viewlocale=en_US&locale=en_US

Basically, whatever software you use, you want to create an AUDIO CD rather than an MP3 CD. Drag over the tracks you want to use and once you start burning the cd, the software will convert them into a playable format.


----------



## linuxmanju (Oct 12, 2013)

Just convert them to WAV files and write those converted files into a CD. You can use some free softwares like below.

http://download.cnet.com/Free-Convert-MP3-To-WAV/3000-2140_4-75984980.html

http://audacity.wonderhowto.com/how-to/convert-mp3-file-wav-format-with-audacity-344472/


----------



## 11alan111 (Dec 29, 2011)

m1pui said:


> Am I right in thinking that you mean you want them onto a CD to play in your car?
> 
> Very straight forward if that's what it is. Do you have any software that you prefer or are currently using? iTunes, Windows Media Player, etc?
> 
> ...


yes i want to play them in the car but i havnt got a clue how to copy them every time i try they are still in mp3


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

What software are you using?


----------



## 11alan111 (Dec 29, 2011)

laptop is windows 7 with windows media


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

There are free software out on the Web but I personally use Nero because I use it to create albums/dvds/backups etc


----------



## Jade Warrior (Jan 18, 2014)

Get free Deepburner, install it, open it, choose 

create AUDIO CD, Choose NO MULTISESSION, Drag your 

mp3 into the deepburner panel

TIP 
drag the 1st track on its own or you get them out of 
order..then the others.

Burn it !


----------



## Jade Warrior (Jan 18, 2014)

IF you want better sound get flac files not mp3..
pm me if you want to know how to convert these to mp3 or cdr for car..


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Your computers windows media player will do all you need assuming its windows your using. Help guide will walk you through it.


----------

